# lake erie white bass



## kaz9 (May 5, 2013)

Any white bass biting from shore in the Cleveland area?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Its been very slow lately. Two weeks ago i was getting some nice ones along with some eyes. Theres plenty of baitfish along the walls but not much chasing them now. Hopefully this weather change will bring some back in.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

when j was younger white bass schools were all over ctown lake front. i would use a white agitator and white fiy and walkk the shore casring to schools ezploding on minnows on surface. and slay em! Don't see schools like that to much now.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup i agree but each year is different, the past couple have been slow. Back in the summer of 2014 and 2015 the whitebass fishing from shore was amazing. Lots of hog whitebass, a fish every cast. Did manage to find some 12 to 14 inch eyes yesterday evening but no whitebass.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*"the whitebass fishing from shore was amazing. Lots of hog whitebass, a fish every cast"*

EXACTLY,,,,,,,,
I ran into thousands of them this May-June. I believe that the water temp was the trick 'cause I was fishing inside of the walls & up the River for pre-spawn cats,,,, I was slamming the cats up on the surface when I found 68*-71*,,,, in the coves & backwaters.
I had such a ball filling the boat, that I went back the next day to do it again.

When I entered the cove this time, the surface was BOILING,,,,, & there were bait fish coming out of the water everywhere. I quickly dropped anchor & cast a emerald under a popping cork into the boil, & 2 seconds later, my Zebco combo was burning up,,, lol,,,,,,,,,.
The feeding frenzy was so intense that 2-3 WB were hitting the float on the way in. There were times that I COULD'A netted 2 at a time,,,, if I had a bigger net!
Every fish went 12"-15",,,,, & I over-filled 2 coolers & a 6 gal bucket,,,,, it took 2 days to smoke them all up! (I posted this story when it happened,,,, I think I had 53 to brine & smoke!)
WHAT A BALL! & NON of my friends could come up during the week to join the fun. ;>)

I haven't hit them like that, since the late '80s!


FYI,,, If you smoke stuff,,, never pass up/ or throw back a W Bass,,,,, they are awesome.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I soak white bass in milk or water for 24 hrs before cooking and they are delicious.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

crestliner TS said:


> I soak white bass in milk or water for 24 hrs before cooking and they are delicious.


A teaspoon of salt in cold water does the trick as well...soak about 20 to 30 minutes before frying...delicious! Anybody fishing Ashtabula for white bass?


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

kaz9 said:


> Any white bass biting from shore in the Cleveland area?


I would like to thank everyone who replied to this post. I absolutely love catching and *eating* those babies...nothing like running into a school of those hard hitting beasts. I have a 16 foot Bass Tracker that's perfect for fishing along the walls. Keep me posted and thanks again...God Bless!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Got about 30 yesterday up in Sandusky by the Cedar Point breakwall. It was a slow day for that spot.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

White bass are one of my favorites...oh what fun when you catch them boiling water!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TClark said:


> White bass are one of my favorites...oh what fun when you catch them boiling water!!


X4!! We used to target them by the breakers in front of the Eastlake power plant! What a great way to keeps kids from getting bored! Finding feeding gulls is the best way to find a school. Stripers do that also-see avatar pic(West Branch, 1992)!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Doboy said:


> *"the whitebass fishing from shore was amazing. Lots of hog whitebass, a fish every cast"*
> 
> EXACTLY,,,,,,,,
> I ran into thousands of them this May-June. I believe that the water temp was the trick 'cause I was fishing inside of the walls & up the River for pre-spawn cats,,,, I was slamming the cats up on the surface when I found 68*-71*,,,, in the coves & backwaters.
> ...


Were you in Cleveland harbor or Ashtabula?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

In cleveland area but i was refering to the great fishing for whitebass 4 years back. Whitebass were in closer this year when the water was cooler in june and early july. Theres not much action as of late on whitebass from shore in cle. area.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Osmerus said:


> In cleveland area but i was refering to the great fishing for whitebass 4 years back. Whitebass were in closer this year when the water was cooler in june and early july. Theres not much action as of late on whitebass from shore in cle. area.


Thanks Osmerus I believe you might be correct. Water temp is just too warm to bring the fish in close chasing bait fish. Perhaps in another two weeks or so, maybe even at night.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

My friend and I caught about 50 in a few hrs in the Geneva Marina yesterday. A huge school of shiners moved in and we started catching them non stop!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"NON-STOP"
THAT'S what I'm talking about!

( FYI,,, try to net some of those shiners,,,,, rumor has it, the HUGE perch are starting to stack up ;>)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, water temp is the key. My BIL and I head to "Bula" to fish the breakwalls for smallies in May, or when the water hits the mid-50's. We're in a boat, but still close to the wall. We always make sure to have one pole loaded up with something chrome, heavy, that will cast a mile, and that you can retrieve really fast! 

When we see minnows boiling on the surface it's drop everything and start firing! Some of the fastest paced fishing you could ever have.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yep, water temp is the key. My BIL and I head to "Bula" to fish the breakwalls for smallies in May, or when the water hits the mid-50's. We're in a boat, but still close to the wall. We always make sure to have one pole loaded up with something chrome, heavy, that will cast a mile, and that you can retrieve really fast!
> 
> When we see minnows boiling on the surface it's drop everything and start firing! Some of the fastest paced fishing you could ever have.


Hey Buckeye, your absolutely correct, the fishing is fast and furious! Hard to see how any fisherman wouldn't love this kind of fishing! I think God created this fish for the greedy...when schooling up, they will make you sit down and take a break...LOL!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Osmerus said:


> In cleveland area but i was refering to the great fishing for whitebass 4 years back. Whitebass were in closer this year when the water was cooler in june and early july. Theres not much action as of late on whitebass from shore in cle. area.


The shore fishing for white bass does seem to have fallen off a bit compared to past years, but it may be a cycle thing or global warming or even water temperature or all of the above.
However, there are so many places to fish along the lake shore you can't miss hunting them down. Sooner or later you will find them or better yet, they will find you.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TClark said:


> White bass are one of my favorites...oh what fun when you catch them boiling water!!


TC you sure got that right! Nothing, in fishing, quite compares!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually, a jump of hybrids is even more fun..... But, if your not on the Ohio, whites are the next best thing.


----------

